# Birthday present for girlfriend



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Choosing a gift for my my girlfriend has been difficult, so i thought I'd come here for suggestions from you guys. c:

Here's some basic information:
-she is a senior in my high school
-likes to dress well (ie. American eagle and Bench)
-likes music
-likes shoes(though she has lots of footwear already)
-we have been dating for 3 months
-looking to spend $150

One thing she doesn't have much of is jewelry, so i was thinking about getting a necklace or bracelet (engraved) for her, although I'm not sure where to look or if $150 is even feasible to get that kind of jewelry.

Jewelry is just my initial idea, but I'm open to any ideas!

Thanks for reading, any responses are greatly appreciated!

Aaron


----------



## Zortch (Nov 3, 2010)

To be honest $150 seems like a lot for highschool and only 3 months dating to me, but of course its your choice. 
Jewelery is a solid pretty serious gift. Depending on how you see your relationship you may want something lighter/more fun. If she is into CD's (as she likes music) they make good gifts. Things that maybe she hasn't heard but are similar to what she likes can be fun to get for her and listen to together . 
Can also get tickets to a show or something like that.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

does she like really out there stuff?

I am a huge fan of etsy.com right now. I love getting really different stuff for my family


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

+1 to doing something that both of you will enjoy - $150 can be a pretty decent night out on the town, a fun afternoon somewhere, etc etc.....

What about concert tickets and dinner?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

+1 about a fun day. 
A friend recently tried tree-top trekking at Horseshoe valley, and had a blast.
But if you really want to get her jewellery, you could get her something small at Tiffany. Girls like blue boxes 
They have lots of pendant type things for ~100.
http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...ams=s+5-p+1-c+563632-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+

Of course you could always give her her own tank!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Honestly, if you want your gift to be more meaningful, try first to determine her love language. Could be one of the following:

-Words of affirmation
-Acts of service
-Receiving gifts
-Quality time

For me, the mighty Aphrodite likes to receive acts of service. I've figured this out because whenever she wants to do something to someone else to show appreciation, she picks this, also she'll thank me profusely for little stuff that I didn't really think much at all of. I on the other hand like to receive gifts, which she herself doesn't find nearly as appreciative, unless some thought and care goes into it. She'd be more happy with a home-made craft made out of silk flowers and scraps of tissue paper from the dollar store that took me 2 hours to make than with a diamond necklace.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that the most romantic gifts are the ones that have a lot of romantic thought and planning put into them. Don't be tempted to give the gift that you'd find most appealing, rather the one that your special sweetheart will.

Good luck!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Also, diamonds seem to work well. Just saying.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Also, diamonds seem to work well. Just saying.


A rock might be a good idea but may also be a bad one if you have one up it hugely later.

OP, On the engraving thing you might wanna hold off on it. Say do it as a 1yr thing that way you know things have been stable for a while. Not to jinx you here (I'd never do that) but it would suck if you engraved the jewellery and a couple months later things fall apart. While some girls may hold on to the engraved stuff as a history/momento others may not. Just saying from a little experience from some female friends I've spoken to before.

Test your trust.... do the CN Tower skywalk together


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Get her a fish tank.

Someone had to say it, sorry


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

tickets to Cirque de Soliel


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Reserve the rock for serious relationship. Stick with the day out. But do know that orientals digs jewlery. So if you must, a Swarovsky braclet or necklace is within your price range. Aside from that, I do buy quite a few jewlery from Mosaic at Pacific Mall.
http://www.mosaic-jewelry.com/category_showroom.php?category_id=74

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll suggest a Pandora bracelet if its jewelry you are thinking of. 
Its very customizable, and it allows for some creativity. 
Jewelry is nice from a boyfriend because no matter what happens, its something nice to remember them by.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

3 months? 150$ seems like a bit much, you could be shooting yourself in the foot by setting the bar so high to start off. Like 150$ of jewelery this birthday, what would be in store for her next birthday? A 1500$ cruise trip? Lol, to each their own I guess.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

splur said:


> 3 months? 150$ seems like a bit much, you could be shooting yourself in the foot by setting the bar so high to start off. Like 150$ of jewelery this birthday, what would be in store for her next birthday? A 1500$ cruise trip? Lol, to each their own I guess.


x2 on this... i would hold off with the material things for now. Keep it simple but memorable. BUT if you really really really must buy her something.... Have you thought of buying her a perfume? (something that your nose prefers of course) OR just take her out on a fancy date, heres a good start http://www.eatertainment.com/restaurants/panorama/ 

good luck!


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

+1 for the pandora bracelet the wife wants one for her birthday, apparently its the new thing and it leaves you with other gift option later on with the addable charms. Just be careful you dont over do it and come off to desperate or like your trying to buy affection, some girls like to be showered with gifts were others get nervous having a guy drop cash on them and would prefer a nice dinner or a fun day out.


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

spend time and hand make something for her, a card + craft. She'd appreciate it more no matter the quality.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I love hand made things! <3 Nice job!


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

sorry for the late reply!

After reading through your responses i realized that $150 was a bit much being the first gift. So all in all I've decided to get her a piece of jewelry that symbolizes something important to both of us from mosaic. ^.^

I want to thank everyone who posted, I've read through everyone post which has helped me decide what gift i should choose.


----------

